# Classical 7-stringer (semistrunka) in Philly



## rossmannguitar (May 28, 2009)

Hey folks,

I'm a conservatory trained classical guitarist and educator (don't worry thrasher guys, I cut my teeth on rock, blues, and beyond!) based in Philadelphia and have been performing international genres (Brazilian, Russian, African, Greek, and even Haitian as of late!) for some 20 years now.

However, I started studying the semistrunka (Russian seven-string, tuned D-g-b-d-g-b-d) in 2006 after running across some of the 19th century repertoire on the web in 2000. 
In fact, for those who are interested in the classical repertoire, I ran across this site while preparing to attend the 4th annual IARGUS (Intl Annual Russian Guitar festival/seminar) beginning later this evening! 

Believe it or not, one of the modern masters of this instrument (Oleg Timofeyev - he has several fabulous CDs out) lives in the states and has hosted some of the finest scholars/players/teachers of this repertoire (long hidden behind the Iron Curtain!) out in Iowa City each spring, where he is on the faculty of the Univ. of Iowa.

see IARMAC Home Page for more information.

Sorry I've posted far too late for anyone to attend this year, but keep an eye on the site above for info on a 2010 fest. It's gotten better every year!!


Finally, please send me a PM if you have any Russian built semistrunkas/classicals for sale. While I'm not ready to purchase an additional instrument at this time, I can share word with those who are and I am interested in a fine handmade solid-top instrument as soon as our economy turns!!


----------



## Jerich (May 29, 2009)

welcome man...i mean...Rossmann...seems you are rather close in location to me..do you have anything to post?


----------



## rossmannguitar (May 30, 2009)

Jerich said:


> welcome man...i mean...Rossmann...seems you are rather close in location to me..do you have anything to post?


 

To post? If you mean posting audio tracks, I regret that I don't have any 7-string recordings just yet, but hope to complete a new CD with some of the Russian repertoire this summer!! In the meantime, you can hear my first CD (6-string classical selections from Bach to Bossa to Rak) on the website below my sig. 

On the other hand, for anyone interested in the Russian repertoire from the 18th/19th century, I'll be happy to share links to several digital libraries that feature some sheet music for the instrument! Just say the word!


----------



## DDDorian (May 30, 2009)

Please do! You probably won't find many strict classical players here but we're at least familiar with the semistrunka. I haven't heard it in use myself but I've witnessed the guys in the Brazilian Guitar Quartet playing eight-string classical guitars (low B/high A I think, wasn't quite as analytical as I should have been).


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 1, 2009)

Awesome! Great to have some classical trained musicians in here


----------

